# Aspire 5920 north bridge tauschen?



## haselpopasel (3. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe gerade ein Aspire 5920 von nem Kumpel zerlegt, wie es scheint ist die Nord Brücke aufgrund von Überhitzung gestorben ( der Chip hat schon Anlassfarben ). Der Chip ist auf dem Board festgeklebt. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob ich den tauschen kann? Ein neues Board steht leider wirtschaftlich in keinem verhältnis (329 Euronen).
Falls ja, wo bekommt man den in Deutschland?

Gruß haselpopasel


----------



## pr0g (3. März 2010)

Eine Northbridge festgeklebt?
Normalerweise werden solche Chips mit dem MB verlötet. 
Um die Northbridge auszutauschen müsstest du an einen solchen Chip kommen( sind einzeln normalerweise nicht zu bekommen),
den Alten auslöten
und den neuen drauflöten.
Das wird normalerweise nichts.

Wenn es wirklich die NB ist, die hin ist, hilft meist nur ein neues Board


----------



## haselpopasel (3. März 2010)

An den Ecken ist der verklebt, wahrscheinlich nur zum positionieren.
Ich werde heute abend mal den Kleber mit einer scharfen Klinge entfernen, da ich nicht sehen kann,ob der Chip verlötet ist. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Da wird wohl Ablage T bei rauskommen. Gruß Haselpopasel


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. März 2010)

Eine NB kann man eigentlich nie tauschen, auch bei Desktop Boards nicht, und die rauszulöten geht wenn überhaupt nur mit einer professionellen Lötstation, und selbst da ist es schwer, sowas aus einem mehrlagigen PCB aus- und wieder einzulöten.


----------



## pr0g (3. März 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Eine NB kann man eigentlich nie tauschen, auch bei Desktop Boards nicht, und die rauszulöten geht wenn überhaupt nur mit einer professionellen Lötstation, und selbst da ist es schwer, sowas aus einem mehrlagigen PCB aus- und wieder einzulöten.



Das meinte ich mit 





> Das wird normalerweise nichts.



Sry falls ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt hab


----------



## haselpopasel (8. März 2010)

Das ist schon alles gut rüber gekommen, Danke.


----------

